# SCORE!!



## Geo (Feb 7, 2013)

my brother works with some apartment complexes removing unwanted and discarded items after tenants move or are evicted. he got a call earlier today and was told to there was two apartments that had some stuff left from some illegal immigrants that had been deported and they would pay him to take the stuff to the dumpster. noticing a small jewelry box with some children's costume jewelry, he decided to go through some of the bags. inside one bag was a ziplok with a couple of pounds of jewelry. he brought it to me to test it.he says there may be more that he hasn't gone through it all. i told him i would make him an offer and he said that as long as it was worth it and i could make something off of it,all he wanted was a house payment ($475). after testing all the rings, this is what was real.













at 80% the payout will be over $1500. i told him it would be worth alot more and offered to at least split it with him and he said that was all he wanted.of coarse his wife kept the best and prettiest pieces.he says if theres any more he will bring it to me as well.


----------



## cnbarr (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice Geo, I love it when those "holy crap, sweet" moments happen!


----------



## denim (Feb 7, 2013)

Awesome! Nice when it works like that. Will we be seeing a button from all of that?


----------



## Geo (Feb 7, 2013)

denim said:


> Awesome! Nice when it works like that. Will we be seeing a button from all of that?



naw. im just going to flip this. my wife picked out a nice matching set (not pictured) and im up to my eyeballs in electronics right now.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 7, 2013)

Always keep you eyes open for gold hiding in plain sight. :mrgreen: Good find Geo. Getting large lots of jewelry to process like i sometime do i have noticed many things. You would not believe how many time i have found karat gold in gold filled, or plated in karat, or karat in a plated lot. Makes for some nice little finds.


----------



## butcher (Feb 8, 2013)

I can not help but to think of the poor people who lost this source to buy bread.

But at same time also glad you can buy some more bread for your young-uns Geo.


----------



## Geo (Feb 8, 2013)

absolutely. one ring in particular was a woman's class ring with a name inscribed. i couldnt find the school and the name was hispanic and it turned up nothing too.i was at least going to send the woman back her ring ,but it seems its a lost cause.the school must be out of the states because i didnt find it with a google search.too, it was the class of '73 so the school may not even be there anymore.


----------



## markmopar (Feb 15, 2013)

butcher said:


> I can not help but to think of the poor people who lost this source to buy bread.
> 
> But at same time also glad you can buy some more bread for your young-uns Geo.




If they were that poor they should have bought bread instead of jewelry.

Great find!


----------



## total-resale (Apr 30, 2013)

Its stolen
oops, I think I might be stereotyping =(


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 30, 2013)

Really? How do you know?


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2013)

i sold it to one of the local "cash for gold" guys here and they have to report all sales to the police. i havent received a visit from the boys in blue so i assume that if it was stolen it was never reported (which i highly doubt). if someone had stolen that much jewelry from me, i would have reported it to every one that would listen.


----------



## AndyWilliams (May 1, 2013)

Geo said:


> i sold it to one of the local "cash for gold" guys here and they have to report all sales to the police. i havent received a visit from the boys in blue so i assume that if it was stolen it was never reported (which i highly doubt). if someone had stolen that much jewelry from me, i would have reported it to every one that would listen.



I wouldn't be so sure. In Green Bay, the Hispanic community usually won't report such crimes. They'd rather not have the police around.


----------



## Geo (May 1, 2013)

true, but i do know the source. my brother may be a bottom feeder and a drunk but he's not a thief. when he said it came from a dumpster, i believed him. trust me when i say, i feel that something that is too good to be true usually is, but the maintenance man over these apartments is a friend and if anything had been amiss about the situation, he would have known. thats one of the reasons why i didnt think twice about it.the guy saves all the old appliances and scrap metal and calls my brother to come and pick it up. and occasionally, he pays my brother a little to carry things to the dumpster when someone gets evicted. this way, he gets to pick through the stuff before anyone else. in Alabama, if you buy stolen merchandise with no knowledge of the crime, you are still guilty of buying stolen property.if you are honest and had no knowledge, you are seldom charged but you forfeit all the property and lose whatever you paid for the stolen goods. this protects pawn brokers and anyone else that buys from the public from prosecution. you lose your money but at least you dont go to jail.


----------



## total-resale (May 3, 2013)

Its a very nice find, and I meant the tenants who left it, not you or your bro =)


----------



## zingermetals (Aug 10, 2013)

did I understand you correctly @ 80%?? why would you sell it that low?? that's 20% discount on item you can get @ @ least 90-95% of spot


----------



## Geo (Aug 10, 2013)

zingermetals said:


> did I understand you correctly @ 80%?? why would you sell it that low?? that's 20% discount on item you can get @ @ least 90-95% of spot



the closest refiner to me was NTR in Nashville. my only option at the time was to refine them or flip it for the profit. i well more than doubled my money and i pride myself on not being greedy.


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Aug 11, 2013)

Geo, 

I am a believer in leaving some meat on the bone for the next guy. 
Well done Sir!

Derek.


----------

